# Disc Brake Conversion



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I just found THIS on Ebay and was wondering if anyone ever thought about doing this....??

Looks like it would be a fairly easy mod. I would think it would make a nice difference in braking also.

Any comments??

Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Looks like those on ebay are for use with a surge brake system not the electric system our outbacks have.

There was an article in trailer life a few months back about switching a trailer with electric drum brakes to electric disc brakes. There is a pump that is mounted in the trailer and then brake lines are run to each wheel. The system uses the voltage from the brake controller to control the pump which operates the brakes hydraulically. There was a significant decrease in stopping distances with the disc brakes versus the old drum type. I forget exactly how much it was but I think the kit was a little more than a thousand.

I found Dexter's system here

Looks like a great system and I'll bet we'll start seeing it on more trailers.

Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah....upon further review of the installation instructions, I see they have brake lines for hydraulics.

Oh well, it was a good thought anyway!!









Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Its the thought that counts.

Don


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

There are disc brakes available for trailers, (large 5th's) and they are electric, but they can not be controlled by a Prodigy controller


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have a friend that converted his boat trailer brakes to discs, and loves them.
They are hydraulic, but it certainly seems doable.
I wonder why they would not be compatible with the Prodigy?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I have a friend that converted his boat trailer brakes to discs, and loves them.
> They are hydraulic, but it certainly seems doable.
> I wonder why they would not be compatible with the Prodigy?
> 
> ...


Nu-Wa 5th wheel trailers have a disc brake option. I was told by the Nu-Wa rep at a show that most of the common brake controllers will not be strong enough to drive the circuits for this conversion, resulting in a burned up brake controller.

I haven't check it out further than this, but he didn't try to sell me on the conversion, so I assumed he was telling the truth.

Doug


----------

